
Ask HN: Examples of User Maintainable Software? - totalperspectiv
I would classify Microsoft Access, Excel, etc in those. Software that allows a power user to adapt to changing requirements and constraints over time.
======
helph67
Perhaps Microsoft's provision of V.B.A could be consider as relevant?

